

Ask HN: Selling iPhone game source code for $100 USD. Anyone insterested? - inodeman

I am selling the non exclusive source code of a Flight control like game.<p>You can read about it in.<p>It is a great starter for anyone wishing to enter the iPhone App store, you will learn a lot.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/missile-o-mine-defender/id338323991?mt=8<p>I you want the full exclusive rights, that is possible<p>Contact me at jimmy@inodesoft.com for further info
======
spitfire
Is there any possibility of inspecting the code beforehand? I've seen some
pretty atrocious code on the iphone.

~~~
inodeman
Sure, I can send you couple of .m classes and you can decide email
jimmy@inodesoft.com

~~~
spitfire
And have you based your application on any sort of framework (cocoas2d comes
to mind), or created the wheel yourself?

Bit of information on the groundwork of the product is helpful. Due diligence
and all.

~~~
inodeman
Sure, no problem. I understand.

It is using cocos2d.

You can read more about me @

<http://netbeans.dzone.com/news/inode-interview-mobile-more>

Website is currently down, I am trying to raise money for my second startup
attempt :-)

You can check out the game from the app store, try it, verify my contact is
there too.

jaime.enriquez@inodesoft.com jimmy@inodesoft.com (shorthand alias)

~~~
spitfire
Quick question, can this be recompiled for ipad with a change of artwork?

~~~
inodeman
Absolutely.

Just change artwork, it will run on iPad as a full application.

I am sure there might be some minor tweacking if any to it.

Thanks, let me know

------
hunterjrj
Why try this when id Software has released the source code for Wolf and Doom
on the iPhone?

~~~
inodeman
Well, I am sure the Wolf and Doom games will take more effort to convert to
something unique, and sell it as your game.

My source is a great way to get started developing iOS apps

Thanks

let me know

------
inodeman
I take Paypal by the way.

